# iTunes "Lag"



## Chewy_Solo (Jul 26, 2007)

for some odd reason my itunes ALWAYS lags when i play music and load a webpage, its not like the music is streaming, it is in my library, i tried telling iTunes to use cores 2 and 3 and firefox to use 0 and 1 and that didnt solve my issue, i contacted apple, and they were *******s  so i come here... 

i dont know why my CPU couldnt handle this its a q6600 

help apreciated


----------



## Chewy_Solo (Jul 26, 2007)

*bumpz*


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

how many processes are you running when this happens?


----------



## Chewy_Solo (Jul 26, 2007)

damn.... lol ive never actually looked for a while, i have about 90 right now... thats about how much i do when browse the internet... of actual apps i knowingly have open i have like xfire Pidgin (combines aim msn yahoo im etc.) Ntune, windowsblinds, objectdock, firefox, 3 Desktopx widgets, and sidebar with 9 widgets (6 of which are spacers) and i dont know why this would be a problem still, on desktop im using about 3-6 CPU max anyway......


----------

